# Is 2.5 dbi worth $120?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I live in the NE and looking at FTA transponders.
I can get the Winegard DS-2076 for $34 + $16 shipping 
From the same place I can get the DS-3101 for $90 + $80 shipping. 

Is the 2.5 dbi increase worth the $120 difference let along the increased weight?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Let me put it this way: The smaller dish will give you 95% of the FTA channels when the weather's good. You may be satisfied with that. Or you may want to get one of those other 5% (the elusive WVGN NBC comes to mind). Or you may want to ensure that you can watch weaker signals (The Tube comes to mind) in a broader range of weather conditions.

Pretty good is enough for some folks, but if you think you're going to want to upgrade in a little while, you might as well buy the best you can in the first place.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> if you think you're going to want to upgrade in a little while


 Upgrade to what?

Another example (though maybe not the lowest price);
I can get a Fortec 31" for $45 + $30 shipping,
the 36" model is $68 + $30,
the 39" model is $100 + $75

There is 2 dbi and $100 difference between the 31" and the 39"


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

It depends. Sometimes an increase of 2-3 percent in signal quality can mean getting or not getting a channel. I have the 2076 and it is a good performer for the money but on occasion I wish I had that 2-3 percent. You could try the 2076 first and see how it works. If you stay in FTA you will probably find a use for it even if you upgrade. Make sure you use at least a .4 NF LNB for best results with the 2076. One other point, I think the 1 meter Winegard at 22 lbs. might be too much weight for the 2100 if you go that way.



videobruce said:


> I live in the NE and looking at FTA transponders.
> I can get the Winegard DS-2076 for $34 + $16 shipping
> From the same place I can get the DS-3101 for $90 + $80 shipping.
> 
> Is the 2.5 dbi increase worth the $120 difference let along the increased weight?


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> I think the 1 meter Winegard at 22 lbs. might be too much weight for the 2100 if you go that way.


I have thought about this and question their 'up to 1.2 m capability' claim.

Anyway, I can't see getting those Chineese dishes when I can get a American made one for around the same price! :eek2:


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

videobruce said:


> I have thought about this and question their 'up to 1.2 m capability' claim.
> 
> Anyway, I can't see getting those Chineese dishes when I can get a American made one for around the same price! :eek2:


If you want a larger dish than the 2076 you might look at the Fortec 36 inch. It is not as heavy and several people at the Say Guys forum are using that combo.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> It is not as heavy


 IOW's not built as well. There was a review of one of the Invacom LNBF's and it was too heavy for the arm. It bent the arm!
Doesn't sound as I would want one of those.


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

videobruce said:


> IOW's not built as well. There was a review of one of the Invacom LNBF's and it was too heavy for the arm. It bent the arm!
> Doesn't sound as I would want one of those.


True-the Fortec is not built as well as the Winegard. There was a review somewhere that said even the finish wasn't as good. Just trying to help.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Two negitive reviews. With the very small price difference I can't see Fortec being a option. :nono2:


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

So you're getting a Winegard 1 meter, a STAB motor and a 3500 then?


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

The 1 meter Winegard, the 3500a snd either the 2100 or the Stab.
My biggest issue is where to go with the dish.......... 

I should of edited my first post for the 1020a card since the slot feature isn't a feature for me. It's just the price of the card is appealing. I still might get it for a 2nd receiver to mess around with.


----------

